
Who propagates fake news? - AvenueIngres
http://www.ronpaullibertyreport.com/archives/revealed-the-real-fake-news-list
======
davidcollantes
Why an image? There is no cross-reference to the source, isn't this way how
fake news start to propagate? The link referred as being "sourced" on that
page goes to [https://www.wikileaks.org/](https://www.wikileaks.org/). That
doesn't help much.

~~~
AvenueIngres
That's the point

